# Abaco early/mid November?



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

wondering if anyone has experience or opinions about Abaco charter out of Marsh Harbour early/mid November? In particular (small Hurricane risk aside) any thoughts about the weather - air/water temps, precip, winds? i assume the anchorages are less busy then than in winter/spring?

I've looked up the stats, but i find they don't usually give a truly accurate reflection - there may be 10-13 days with precip per month, for example, but a few sprinkles at night every third day versus continuous drizzle for 13 days in a row are very different things.

in a post last year i asked about Abaco in Dec/Jan (and ended up going to Windwards in March!) so sorry for any apparent overlap, but i figure early Nov might be different enough to ask around again.

have done Leewards, Windwards, BVI & Thailand and not wanting to repeat any of these just yet. Early Nov is our preferred time, bu our window this year is early Nov-end Feb.

as always, thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

The earliest I've been to the Abacos is very late November but the weather then was the best you'll see all winter. The cold fronts usually don't start until January. You'll have the area to yourself. The temperatures are nice, in the low 80s and the water is warm.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Often nice weather and has nice bars but compared to the Leewards and Windwards it is very tame sailing. The restaurants are poor compared to Les Saintes, one of our favorite places in the Caribbean.

https://www.google.com/search?q=les...PKtXesATK5ILoAw&ved=0CFgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=697


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

York please share your preferred anchorages and boat yards for the region. Will be passing through coming home in spring 2015. Thanks


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks guys. we are considering. if we go i'll post a review. cheers!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

I disagree with those saying the cold fronts dont start till January. By November, you'll have a few 80 degree days...but a lot of 70 degree days. The water will have started getting too cool to go extended snorkeling without a shortie wetsuit at least. 

You may get lucky and escape the fronts...but generally, in my experience in Florida (same latitude as Abacos), is that we're getting fronts about every 4-6 days that last for 2 days with strong NE winds. Then things take 1-2 days to settle down.


----------

